
CES Revoked an Award for a Female Pleasure Device for Being 'Immoral' - dlgeek
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa5ngn/ces-revoked-an-award-for-lora-dicarlo-vibrator-female-pleasure-device-for-being-immoral
======
el_cujo
Correct me if I'm wrong, but they were to be given an award that was then
revoked, correct? They weren't banned from the show floor, were they?

If so, then this isn't really the obvious double-standard the article makes it
out to be unless the male sex products are winning awards without the "no sex
products" rule being applied to them as well. If anything it seems in line
with their push to have sexual things present but not featured.

~~~
danielzh
_A month later our excitement and preparations were cut short when we were
unexpectedly informed that the administrators at CES and CTA were rescinding
our award and subsequently that we would not be allowed to showcase Osé, or
even exhibit at CES 2019._

Per their blog.

[1]
[https://loradicarlo.com/pages/cesgenderbias](https://loradicarlo.com/pages/cesgenderbias)

------
gcb0
wonder if abusing on the marketing material on purpose to be 'banned' is a
marketing strategy nowadays. It surely got them a spot on HN after all!

~~~
sterlind
There's no mention of any marketing material "abuse" in the article _or_ CES's
initial and revised statements. According to them, there simply wasn't a
category for their product.

However, female sex toys have been demoed in the past at CES [0]... maybe just
the award people are prudes? Have sex devices won awards there before?

0\. [https://www.geekwire.com/2017/ces-strict-rules-adult-
content...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/ces-strict-rules-adult-content-sex-
tech-exhibitor-never-problem/)

------
thanksDr
Thank god for these pioneers.

I'm surprised by CES's response - when did teledildonics become a moral issue?

